# Mocha the Mouse is Rolling :/



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poor fat little Mocha (what the **** IS the best diet for mice? They get obese so easily). this morning she was pressed up to the cage base wall trying to keep the world from spinning. I picked her up and she started the crocodile death roll...poor little thing!

I gave her a wee titch of baytril with a wee titch of dexamethasone in it...she was so good, taking all her meds. : ;D I also gave her a little rehydrating fluid just in case she hasn't been able to drink...she took a little.

I am hoping she has enough health and fight that we can beat this, and I am also hoping its just inner ear infection. :-\





















Braced









here you can see her eyes look different


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

That poor baby. She's such a beauty too. How old is Mocha? I hope she gets better and it's just an infection. I didn't realize an inner ear infection could lead to rolling, (I know head tilt, but didn't know it'd cause true rolling). I've only known of PTs doing that. Hoping for the best for you and your girl.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ratfan06 said:


> That poor baby. She's such a beauty too. How old is Mocha? I hope she gets better and it's just an infection. I didn't realize an inner ear infection could lead to rolling, (I know head tilt, but didn't know it'd cause true rolling). I've only known of PTs doing that. Hoping for the best for you and your girl.


I have never seen rolling with PT, just a slight headtilt, but never severe tilt...stroke can do it, and inner ear is the most likely culprit...she's soo beautiful. 

Here she is beside Slash...Latte is in the background. They were being rehomed by a woman who didn't want them anymore. I needed mice for my Mini (natal rat) so the timing was perfect...they arrived March 16 as full adults (a yearish I thought she said?), so that would make them 16 months or more?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Cute, cute girly. Good luck clearing her rolling up- she looks sweet.

I feed my ladies HT 2014...it is supposed to be good for obesity prone brindles. However, my little black girl is HUGE. The others aren't exactly skinny either. My brindle is middle of the group, a splash, possibly brindle or agouti doe is lightest, and the most active one is very fat.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear she's having problems. Best of luck to you and Mocha.

My fiance and I fed his mice (kept at different times) Oxbow Regal Rat and small amounts at a time of fresh organic greens (green leaf, red leaf, escarole, curly endive; we avoided starchy vegetables). Neither of the mice got overweight according to the exotics veterinarians they saw a couple of times during the time we had them.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

She didn't make it  RIP Mocha.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I also lost her sister this weekend. RIP Slash...no indications, just gone.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, it is so terrible when it is out of nowhere like that.


----------

